# My First Gold Watch



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Oddly enough, in all the years I've been collecting watches, I've never owned a gold one - silver, yes, but never gold. Anyway, I spotted one on the Bay and decided to sell off some cheapies to get it. It arrived this morning and is very nice indeed - a Swiss-made Majex in a 9ct case hallmarked for Edinburgh, 1955. I've not had time to examine the movement absolutely thoroughly, but I've spotted an "AR" and part of a calibre number in a logo, which probably means an Enicar-style (Ariste Racine) movement. Anyway - pics:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I had a gold Omega (which went to Kev I believe) and hardly ever wore it but it was nice for the "special occasions"!

Looks a lovely watch. Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I will! It looks good on the wrist at a nice 35mm diameter.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Just identified the movement as an AR 1290 - from Ariste Racine's Enicar production.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

love a gold watch. So classy, especially in summer. enjoy


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

That's very nice, don't fancy lending it to me for a wedding I've got to go to in August do you lol


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> That's very nice, don't fancy lending it to me for a wedding I've got to go to in August do you lol


My watch hire rates are very reasonable... :yes:


----------



## jonti (Mar 1, 2014)

Lovely gold watch, I wonder why gold seems out of favour, it usually matches "finger furniture". Swiss made and also London made! Interesting, must check the atlas.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That is very nice indeed and Racine/Enicar made some really good movements.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

lovely goldie will,may it give you much pleasure,but i warn you it will want friends...............


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Sweet. A very clean dial, too. This would look good on a tan coloured strap.

Rob


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Ive got his and to be honest because of the size it wears good for any occasion


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

That's a lovely watch, very jealous. After one you'll want another..

George


----------

